# Pacific Coachworks Unveils ‘Kitchen Slide Out’



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Pacific Coachworks' recent launch of the industry's only powered outdoor "KSO" (Kitchen Slide-Out) exceeded company expectations, according to a news release.

"Dealers saw a huge opportunity to purchase a unique product that is sure to draw lots of retail attention during their spring show season," said Dane Found, president of the Riverside, Calif.-based manufacturer. The Kitchen Slide-Out option is available on eight Tango travel trailer models ranging from 26 feet to 3 feet. It will also be offered on 2560RBSS and 2790BHSS fifth-wheel models. The outdoor kitchen concept is becoming more and more popular with customers simply because it reinforces the consumer's desire to spend time outdoors with family, Found said. Tango's patent pending slideout design can be incorporated into many more floorplans and sizes than side-mount kitchens currently offered by other manufacturers.

In addition to Tango "KSO" models, Pacific Coachworks launched a new line of Turbo toy hauler travel trailers.










"The Turbo received a huge thumbs-up from dealers for its outstanding quality and creative design," Found said. The The 285KS displayed at the National RV Trade Show in Louisville, Ky., featured a king-size bed slideout extending 49 inches on the roadside of the unit. The huge front bedroom featured exceptional change room space and storage.

Pacific Coachworks CEO Tom Powell said that "with the departure of several West Coast toy hauler manufacturers, we saw a void in the segment for a quality-built toy hauler."

The aluminum-framed fiberglass laminated toy hauler is offered in four floorplans ranging from 24 feet to 34 feet. All Turbos feature particleboard free construction, roomy solid surface edged kitchen counters and country maple finished pocket-screwed lumbercore cabinetry that extended to the ceiling for additional strength and storage. Popular options include LCD TVs in the bedroom and living room, an 1,100-watt Jensen stereo with subwoofer, power lift bed, 4kw Onan generator with fuel pump station, power tongue jack and 16-inch aluminum wheels with Goodyear tires.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Always lots of new ideas coming out this time of year.









I really like the idea of a more complete outdoor kitchen, but I can't say this one does it for me. The 'interior-like' wooden cabinets just don't really work for me outdoors. I also have to wonder about how all that cabinetry will stand up to the weather. At least in this part of the country it rains now and then! Talk about de-lam problems!

As for the features, It seems to me a nice outdoor refrigerator would be of more value than a microwave. Also, it's hard to see what is provided in the way of a cooktop, but if I'm going to be cooking outdoors, it needs to be a grill. Great concept though. I hope Outback will come along and steal the concept but execute it in a more logical manner.

The 49" slide out on the Turbo sounds interesting. WOW! Bet that thing needs some extra supports when extended!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

